# Fish sticking to the bottom



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok for the past few days all my fish other then my guppy and blood fins have been sticking against the gravel, I have 4 mollies that are doing it. Two are dalmation, the other two are creamsicles. What could that mean?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Sticking? Or sitting? I mean can they get off of the gravel at all?


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*not stuck*

They just rest against it, they never did that before and now all of a sudden they are doing it unless I go to give them food.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would suggest checking your water quality, ammonia nitrite nitrate and make sure they are all good. You should have 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and less than 30 or 40 nitrate. Post results here 

It is good that they are eating.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*thanks*

Though what I am going to be doing is a partial water change tomorrow, and hope that works, though it could be that it is almost always dark in my room. Even with the window open, stupid window.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Does the tank have a light on it?

Water quality is almost always the reason for sudden changes in fish behavior. I suggest checking your parameters.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are they cold?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tikotaz:

You have been provided a ton of good advice in this thread but based upon your responses I have to ask a question.

Do you have a kit which will allow you to test for Ph, Nitrites and Ammonia (Nitrates and Gh would also be good)?




TheOldSalt said:


> Are they cold?


Yep: 

tikotaz's description indicates a cold tank or (IMHO) more probably a thermal gradient in the tank.

tikotaz:

Do you have a thermometer or are you relying on the thermostat in your heater unit in order to control temperature?

Also do you have continuous circulation of water in the tank?

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its just first thing in the morning they are sleeping. If they go back there after eating and they didn't before something before, something is wrong. As mentioned above, check the temp., change water and look for signs of disease.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*to all messages*

I have a temperature thermometer that sticks to the tank, though I don't trust them all that well, so I stick my fingers in from time to time. If it feels cold I turn the heater up, if it feels too warm I lower it. The water was changed today, as I did the same thing as before. There is constant circulation in the tank, from the water filter pump that I have attatched to the tank wall. It came with the tank, and it's kept circulating stuff. Don't have the test stips yet though will either on wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

It would be better if you could get a reliable thermometer for your tank. Turning the heat up and down all the time is not good for fish. It weakens their immunities, and makes them more susceptible to disease. You can get a good glass thermometer at any pet shop for only a couple dollars.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

if its always dark turn on the tank light. they are probably just resting. i highly doubt its because of disease or the like...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Those stick-on ones die after a few years, but you should get a thermometer you can trust. Then watch and if you can't adjust the heater to hold the temp. consistently within 3-4 degrees, consider getting another heater and putting it on the other side of the tank. If the room is always dark, bring in a lamp, put it close to the tank and leave it on while you are home and awake and see if their behavior changes.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the advice, I plan on getting two glass thermometers for i'm also going to be getting another tank. And I have a window open, though not so that the sun is on them. But that they know it's day not night, i'll try the lamp thing.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Instead of getting glass one get a digital one. Yes they might be a little more but they help out alot more. I never have to guess when it comes to it I like to keep my water at 70 degrees F. Also my platy just sit on the bottom sometimes. Always in same spot but as soon as night hits he is going wild. I wouldn't worry about ti to much


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> 70 degrees F.


A bit cold for a platy IMO

Odd that your platy gets wild at night, mine dont. They relax and go to sleep


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL i guess different environment. soory to ask this on some one elses post but what fish do yo haev with your platys Corydora_FREAK.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

tikotaz said:


> Thank you all for the advice, I plan on getting two glass thermometers for i'm also going to be getting another tank. And I have a window open, though not so that the sun is on them. But that they know it's day not night, i'll try the lamp thing.


fish require 12 hours of daylight and require 6-8 hours of darkness - light from the room or from a distant window is not enough light and neither is a nearby lamp with an incandescent bulb. 

you need to buy a fluorescent lamp for the tank - how big is the tank & how many fish in it?

and on a side note:thechosentanker, 70F is about 6 degrees too cold for platies in an aquarium setup.  I realize many fish profiles list 65-79 but that's from their natural habitat where temperature fluctuates from morning to night and the fish can head to warmer temps for proper digestion, mating and optimal health conditions and the lower temps for night time sleeping - but a constant temp under 72F in the confines of an aquarium is not really best for them and will make them more prone to digestive problems. If you do raise it, do it gradually. :fish:


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I took a new reading on my temp in tank. turns out it is higher then what I thought to be. I took a digital thermometer and it now reads between 78.8 and 79. sorry so is that good for them.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*reply*



TheChosenTanker said:


> LOL i guess different environment. soory to ask this on some one elses post but what fish do yo haev with your platys Corydora_FREAK.


I also have two blood fins, one guppy, one dalmation molly femme. And two cory catfishes, should have shrimp but haven't seen them. They disappeared on me as usual. There should be atleast one left in there. And my temp is ususally between 76 and 80 degrees. This way it's not too cold, and not to warm. I have a lamp that I turn on for them until it does get really dark, then I put the aquariam lights on.


----------

